# Goodman model number



## westernhvac (May 26, 2008)

Little help on a Goodman model number..

CL35-1EC

I am assuming 3 ton r22 .

Serial is 900909212

1990 ?


----------



## BMOORE3072 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Goodman model..*

Yes you are correct !


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Are you sure? I think its 93-94


----------

